# Macbook Battery



## PGTips (Sep 3, 2007)

My Macbook is going to be 1 year old on the 6th of September. Even so, the battery life is half of what I should be getting. Anybody know if the battery is covered under warranty? Or if the Macbook battery exchange program is still active?


----------



## PGTips (Sep 3, 2007)

Here's a picture that should hopefully help explain my problem. My laptop shuts down when there seems to be something like 30% charge left (see attached picture). I've tried resetting the PMU, and I've also tried running the battery flat a couple of times. It never uses the last 1400 mAh before shutting down completely.

Any one got any ideas?


----------



## fryke (Sep 3, 2007)

Apple has a battery replacment programme for (some) MacBook batteries. Regardless of the state of warranty. Check their support pages for "MacBook battery replacement". Something should show up.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.apple.com/support/exchange_repair/macbook.html would list the serial numbers that are included in the battery program. If the serial number of the computer and battery would not match the listed on htis program, then they are of a different kind and not affected. Good to check though just in case.


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 3, 2007)

If your battery indicator shows 30% before your computer shuts down, you should call applecare before your warranty expires to see about repairs.. or buy AppleCare.


----------



## PGTips (Sep 4, 2007)

I've contacted Apple and they've been nice enough to ship me a new battery free of charge


----------

